# clutch sticking



## buddy267 (Feb 20, 2009)

its strange, i beleive my b13 is a cable clutch and it used to be so smooth, and had so much spring to it. Now i push it in and it just sticks to the floor. So in order to get it into gear i have to pull it back up with my toes. but than the problem goes away and its loose again. This has been going back and forth. Any suggestions as to what my problem may be?


----------



## RJR99SS (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd think maybe the cable, or the clutch lever may be seizing up somehow. 

Probably wouldnt be the pressure plate springs, as it wouldnt start working fine again if those were broke.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, check your clutch return spring and as RJR99SS suggests......


----------



## dalanamorse (Dec 29, 2010)

*No Help From Infiniti/Nissan with Sticking Clutch Pedal - WHAT YOU SHOULD DO*

My clutch pedal had been sticking at random times for over a year. The problem was so sporadic and the dealership was 30 minutes away so the sticking pedal problem would stop sticking by the time I could take it in and show them the problem.

About a month or two ago, I took it to Grubbs Infiniti in Euless, Texas, for the airbag recall and mentioned the sticking clutch pedal to them. Of course, they were unable to replicate the problem so they were not able to fix it and sent me on my way.

On December 9, 2010, I took it in again because I could smell that awful burning clutch smell. The dealer wanted me to pay $1,450.00 for the repairs. I have an extended warranty on the vehicle but normal wear and tear is not covered. That is understandable but it still was not good enough for me. I knew that the sticking clutch pedal was causing wear and tear that was BEYOND normal on my car – especially since it had been doing it for over a year.

By accident, I stumbled across this forum and MULTIPLE other forums of people have the EXACT same issue with their G35’s. I also found MULTIPLE forums of Nissan 350 owners with the EXACT same problem – after all it is essentially the same car. I was shocked and appalled that this has not become a recall issue when it is a matter of consumer safety. I think that this issue is bigger than any of us or Infiniti/Nissan realizes. This is a widespread problem they are avoiding.

Even more shocking and appalling is the lack of concern for my safety that I received from both Grubbs Infiniti and Infiniti Consumer Affairs. Their complete unwillingness to make the needed repairs and cover all or part of the costs and STOP putting my life in jeopardy every time I drive the vehicle is asinine. 

Infiniti/Nissan’s defective sticking clutch pedal IS A MAJOR SAFETY CONCERN and does cause premature wear on other clutch parts. Therefore, Infiniti/Nissan should:

•	Issue a recall on this sticking pedal IMMEDIATELY. People’s lives are at risk! This is no different than the sticking accelerator problem that Toyota had but they want to sweep it under the rug. DOES SOMEONE HAVE TO DIE BEFORE THEY WILL WAKE UP?
•	If they aren’t going to recall the sticking clutch pedal, then they need to cover the repairs to fix the sticking clutch pedal and any repairs from the unnecessary wear that the sticking clutch pedal caused.

If you have tried to work with the dealership or Infiniti/Nissan to get them to do just those very things and your attempts failed, here is what I suggest you do, as suggested to me by a consumer attorney:

•	File a complaint, in writing, over the phone or online with the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) by going to https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm
•	File a complaint with the Attorney General – Consumer Protection Division in your area. You can find a list by state by going here: http://www.naag.org/current-attorneys-general.php
•	Write your congressman or congress-woman. You can find yours by going to https://writerep.house.gov/writerep/welcome.shtml. The last thing Infiniti/Nissan wants is a criminal investigation (much like Toyota’s) into the company's safety problems and lack of concern for their customers.
•	Contact a public defender at your local news station. Almost all of us have them now. You may not get a call back or response from this but I am willing to bet that if we all do this, one of them will step up the plate and broadcast this problem. And if you know how the news works, when one reports it, they ALL report it. News broadcasts will bring more people forward with the same problem and will provide us Infiniti/Nissan owners with some strength in numbers.

Having lived this, I hope that my tips and pointers help. 

In addition, if any of you are in Texas and would like to become part of a group lawsuit against Infiniti/Nissan to offset some of the attorney fees, please email me at [email protected]

United we stand… Let’s come together and MAKE Infiniti/Nissan do the right thing since they obviously aren’t going to do it on their own.


----------

